#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  10 Steps to Create the Effective Marketing Mix for Your Business

## Bhavya

When it's come to marketing strategy, Marketing mix is an important tool as it helps us to put our product in the right place, at the right price and the right time. Also, the marketing mix helps us to create the right roadmap to achieve our business objectives. So here are the 10 steps to create an effective marketing mix for your business.

Set your business goals and objectivesCreate your budgetFind your unique selling propositionDefine your target marketGet advice from your customersDefine your product detailsGet to know your distribution channelsBuild a pricing strategySelect your promotional waysMake use of Inbound marketing

----------

